# G techniq Launch Crystal Serum



## WHIZZER

News release
Wednesday 7 May 2014
New composite ceramic 'super' coating set to take the car industry by storm
A leading car care manufacturer today (7 May 2014) launched an aftermarket coating, set to revolutionise the world of paint protection.
Gtechniq, the creators of nano-based, high performance car coatings, have launched a composite ceramic 'super' coating called Crystal Serum.
Like no other product, Gtechniq's serum provides a paint protection with previously unachievable levels of gloss, scratch prevention and chemical resistance.
Robert Earle, Gtechniq's managing director, said: "After years of product development, rigorous lab and real-world testing, we have created a revolutionary product and are blown away by its performance. 
"Crystal Serum's twin layer structure offers the ultimate ceramic protection giving the same slick finish as a carnauba wax, but significantly longer-lasting performance - it certainly outperforms anything currently on the market. Crystal Serum provides your car with a defensive skin which carries a five-year guarantee."
Crystal Serum is ideal for those who like to keep their car clean and shiny. Tests prove its hard top coat and more flexible base layer, actively reduces wash swirls, retaining a cars new look. According to research, men are far more concerned with their car's outward appearance than women, with a quarter (26 per cent) washing it once a fortnight. 
In the short term coating your car with Crystal Serum means lower maintenance - its dirt repellent properties mean the car will need cleaning less often. Laboratory examinations demonstrate the serum's resistance to chemicals ph2 to ph13.5. This means when you do clean your car, even the harshest of chemicals, such as household bleach, will struggle to dull its finish. And on top of that, contaminants such as bird droppings are easy to remove and will not harm your car's clear coat. In the long term it is protecting your asset.
Nick White of SL Restoration said: 'When you invest a large amount of money in a car, you are bound to want retain its showroom condition.
"People frequently underestimate the impact that paintwork condition has on the value of their car - this can be as much as five per cent. Crystal Serum will protect your investment."
Gtechniq's commitment to smart, surface science has produced a product that is durable and can withstand even the toughest of weather conditions - it performs the same at minus 40 degrees as it does 240 degrees.
Crystal Serum can be applied to a car as a stand-alone product, or for the best hydrophobic finish, it can be over coated with Gtechniq EXO or C2. 
As Crystal Serum is not for the faint hearted, it should only be applied to a car by a trained Gtechniq technician. To find your nearest Gtechniq Accredited Detailer visit service.gtechniq.com.

YouTube video 




AudioBoo interview https://audioboo.fm/boos/2138724-gtechniq-crystal-serum-launch

Pinterest page http://gb.pinterest.com/GtechniqUK/crystal-serum-composite-ceramic-coating/


----------



## svended

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Rascal_69

With the legend nick. 

His booth is amazing.


----------



## chillly

Looks like you have extended the sealant boundries once again Rob! Well done mate and cant wait to try it:thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz

Great launch there Rob, and a great product, I'll be posting a write up tonight :thumb:


----------



## ronwash

Too bad theres no private purchase,with a disclaimer from buyer of course.


----------



## bigup

how long will it last ? 2 years + ?


----------



## Eskiiboi

bigup said:


> how long will it last ? 2 years + ?


Says above it has a 5 year guarantee


----------



## bigup

Eskiiboi said:


> Says above it has a 5 year guarantee


doh!

amazing


----------



## dan4291

KDS Keltec have just used this on a Bugatti Veyron, looks amazing!


----------



## danwel

Yeah shame they have gone the same way as the Car Pro coating that is pro application only. That said i can understand as if they are claiming 5 years then it will need to be prepped and applied correctly to get anywhere near than


----------



## ronwash

danwel said:


> Yeah shame they have gone the same way as the Car Pro coating that is pro application only. That said i can understand as if they are claiming 5 years then it will need to be prepped and applied correctly to get anywhere near than


Not all pros can purchase it,only the those from the gtech net.


----------



## ted11

Well done Rob, nice video, I am sure I could find some thing really nice to apply that to, the black Aston Martin I am re building comes straight to mind.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

dan4291 said:


> KDS Keltec have just used this on a Bugatti Veyron, looks amazing!


Thanks for the nice comments.

here is the video you speak of.






Regards kelly


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

danwel said:


> Yeah shame they have gone the same way as the Car Pro coating that is pro application only. That said i can understand as if they are claiming 5 years then it will need to be prepped and applied correctly to get anywhere near than


When Rob from Gtechniq said some time back while testing you cant remove Crystal serum with any agressive product or polish compound , the only way is to wet sand it i did think "yer ok i'm sure" .

But he is total correct , i got many training panels that i use for the KDS pupils on their master courses, one of these has Crystal Serum on the surface.

This CS coated panel has been used for 4 pupils now and we spent around 1-2 hours per pupil learning how to use a rotary before moving onto another larger panel in a darker colour training panel.

Guess what its not touched the Crystal serum at all.

This means any slight mess up with application you in big trouble with the effected areas then needing wet sanding to remove prodcut.

I have also tried removing Crystal serum while its curing (which is very short time span) and even very strong solvents really struggle in fact we marred a test panel badly trying to remove it. 
To date its the only product that KDS take many extra steps (ie setting up the area, lighting and equipment) for application.

So "pro" use only is there for a very good reason.

This is the first product thats actually got me thinking WOW,, anyone that knows me personally will know i am not someone who is impressed easily or gets excited, nor do i post words like WOW/Miracle/Amazing/incredible this deserves it.

Heres is what Crystal serum looks like on a Bentley supersports.



A full set of photos here

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/detailing/bentley/continental-supersports

Regards kelly


----------



## blackS2000

So , just to play devil's advocate !

If I had my car protected with this could I subject my car too the local "hand car wash" and emerge "unscathed" ? i.e. Swirl and mar free ?

If so how many times could I do this ?


----------



## phillipnoke

Looking at this product i don't think i would like to use it at all


----------



## gtechrob

blackS2000 said:


> So , just to play devil's advocate !
> 
> If I had my car protected with this could I subject my car too the local "hand car wash" and emerge "unscathed" ? i.e. Swirl and mar free ?
> 
> If so how many times could I do this ?


will post some images of a test panel we did where we washed it progressively badly - ended up using 00000 grade wire wool. The Serum panel retained significantly more gloss than anything we put it up against.


----------



## slrestoration

Just been conducting a quick test (albeit on a white bonnet which doesn't show this up best) to show exactly why Gtechniq Crystal Serum is an accredited only product. Left for just 2 minutes the product residue was untouched by various chemicals. Next step was 2 hits of Rupes S.p.A. Zephir with a blue MF cutting pad which still didn't remove the residue. The final step was wet sanding with 2000 grit paper which did remove the product & also much of the orange peel. Not a product for the unskilled . . .


----------



## SteveyG

How much does it cost for application then? Is it out of reach of the majority of us based on the cars it's been applied to?


----------



## corradokid

SteveyG said:


> How much does it cost for application then? Is it out of reach of the majority of us based on the cars it's been applied to?


Rob from gtechniq has mentioned a price of £200 for an average car somewhere but I would expect this to be a standalone price not including anything else ie 200 on top of whatever detail/valet your car requires. Don't see any reason why you couldn't prep your car first and take it to a gtechniq dealer to just have it washed and the coating applied though I could be wrong. Perhaps Rob could answer this as I'm interested to find out too?


----------



## fethead

SteveyG said:


> How much does it cost for application then? Is it out of reach of the majority of us based on the cars it's been applied to?


I've only seen one price at the mo and that was £399.

Richard


----------



## Kash-Jnr

This is the real deal by the looks of it!


----------



## gtechrob

corradokid said:


> Rob from gtechniq has mentioned a price of £200 for an average car somewhere but I would expect this to be a standalone price not including anything else ie 200 on top of whatever detail/valet your car requires. Don't see any reason why you couldn't prep your car first and take it to a gtechniq dealer to just have it washed and the coating applied though I could be wrong. Perhaps Rob could answer this as I'm interested to find out too?


yes - it's a £200 premium over everything else getting done to the car :thumb:


----------

